# a show-off



## danalto

I just found *show off* used as a substantive.
Is it commonly used?

Suggestions for the translation?
*Spaccona* (she's a she... ) it's the only one 'till know, but it's too strong for the context...


----------



## Saoul

Gradassa, una che se la tira/mena, egocentrica (well more or less)...


----------



## nexus

Una a cui piace mettersi in mostra? Vanitosa? Una che si mostra forte e spavalda? Bulla?
Una che se la tira? Fighetta?
Per favore dimmi se almeno ho capito il senso, e se qualcuna delle parole può andar bene.


----------



## danalto

Umm, vanitosa, ma non è proprio giusta giusta...
Pensavo *"sei la solita"* (sempre se c'entra...uffa)

Ora provo quel che mi avete suggerito (grazie!)


----------



## Vikorr

He/she is showing off.
He/she is a show off!

It's used often enough, and perfectly well understood. It means the person is displaying their skills/looks/knowledge etc to impress others. It's often said when a person does something difficult that there's no need for them to do...but they do it either to impress people, or simply because they can and others can't.


----------



## nexus

Vikorr said:


> He/she is showing off.
> He/she is a show off!
> 
> It's used often enough, and perfectly well understood. It means the person is displaying their skills/looks/knowledge etc to impress others. It's often said when a person does something difficult that there's no need for them to do...but they do it either to impress people, or simply because they can and others can't.


 
Il punto non è capire il significato, ma renderne l'idea in italiano con un singolo termine. A volte è più difficile di quanto sembra. Al momento mi viene in mente anche sbruffona o, mutuato da una frase di Marco dalla Noce (Zelig Circus), anche sborona rende l'idea.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Megalomane?

A Milano si direbbe: "baùscia"...


----------



## nickditoro

nexus said:


> Il punto non è capire il significato, ma renderne l'idea in italiano con un singolo termine. A volte è più difficile di quanto sembra. Al momento mi viene in mente anche sbruffona o, mutuato da una frase di Marco dalla Noce (Zelig Circus), anche sborona rende l'idea.


 Actually, there were two questions, the first being: "Is it commonly used?" 

Nick


----------



## Federico.60

Che ne dite di "esibizionista" ?

Ciao


----------



## Arrabbiato

Cio e una buona domanda-io direi "vanitosa" e il piu vicino nel significato in italiano.


----------



## danalto

Arrabbiato said:


> Questa è una buona domanda-io direi "vanitosa" è il più vicino  all'italiano come significato.


----------



## mankiu83

Dani, io sono d'accordo con te. Direi più spaccona!


----------



## Arrabbiato

*S*paccona o vanitosa-dipendi dal contesto


----------



## You little ripper!

Oxford-Paravia translates it as:

colloq. spaccone m. (-a), gradasso m. (-a). 

Link

Not that it's of much help to Dani now.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
(Una che vuole fare la) *primadonna*?
[Che bello resuscitare i vecchi threads...]


----------



## AngelEyes

danalto said:


> I just found *show off* used as a substantive.
> Is it commonly used?


 
This is *very* common usage in AE.

And we usually don't stop at *showoff*. We add snotty details. 

_She's a pompous, egotistical, self-centered bragggart. She's so totally full of herself! What a frickin' showoff._

It can also be used in a much softer vein: when you want to joke with a friend, maybe. Tone of voice can make the difference and you wouldn't choose a list of negative words to add onto it, either. 

A smile and a light jab with the elbow very often accompanies this use.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Beccaccia

danalto said:


> I just found *show off* used as a substantive.
> Is it commonly used?
> 
> Suggestions for the translation?
> *Spaccona* (she's a she... ) it's the only one 'till know, but it's too strong for the context...


 
Hi Danalto. . . .I tried to post last night but it vanished into cyberspace 

I found in the short story by Giovanni Guaresci that there was a character called " Falchetto " , sorry it is a male name however I was told Beccaccia was either a male or a female
Question: would you use this word with a woman? 
Or sometimes we think of someone who walks around bragging, as a Peacock. (pavone)
Any views on this or does this inspire.?

M


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hi Beccaccia,
I must confess your question is not very clearly stated, at least for me. Are you asking if _falchetto _would be a suitable word for both genders?

If this is the question, then, well, (and this is probably the cause for my confusion) the thing is that _falchetto _is not at all a word used in Italian to mean _showoff_! 

Instead, _pavone_ could do, even though it's not as common as other words suggested here.


----------



## Tristano

Yes, show off (come sostantivo) is very common in AE.

Tristano


----------



## danalto

_@ Beccaccia: I SWEAR, I saw your post, this morning, and I answered too!
But I forgot what I wrote...

_I agree with MünchnerFax, anyway...


----------



## Tristano

Could "vistoso" somehow be used here, or is that not for a person?

Tristano


----------



## danalto

Tristano said:


> Could "vistoso" somehow be used here, or is that not for a person?
> 
> Tristano


Well, if you're talking about the way someone is dressed, maybe could be used...


----------



## Beccaccia

MünchnerFax said:


> Hi Beccaccia,
> I must confess your question is not very clearly stated, at least for me. Are you asking if _falchetto _would be a suitable word for both genders?
> 
> If this is the question, then, well, (and this is probably the cause for my confusion) the thing is that _falchetto _is not at all a word used in Italian to mean _showoff_!
> 
> Instead, _pavone_ could do, even though it's not as common as other words suggested here.


 
Ciao Danalto & MunchnerFax

MunchnerFax your patience is legendary se sono una mente di piu patience, in prima moto bravi.

My computer decided to have its own choices, and deletes segments at random it is hardly a paradigm of virtue . . . as I am not happy with it’s choices
All the adjectives to describe this woman lack finesse however Guareschi used the word “Falchetto or falcon, this I assumed was a “Showoff” and the equivalent of this for a woman . . . hmmm I thought should lend dignity to the gender that being so then “peacock” has a plumage and a flashy style 
Words like _She's a pompous, egotistical, self-centered braggart __this just had the flavor of a direct insult, after all each and every one has an ego (et in Arcadia ego ) . But only the spectators are disappointed _
_In *Hopi* Dictionary (the best) _*a vain young man* un giovanotto vanesio; *as vain as a peacock* vanitoso come un pavone;_._

Actually all the moderators Paul & Brian are great.

M


----------



## Beccaccia

danalto said:


> _@ Beccaccia: I SWEAR, I saw your post, this morning, and I answered too!_
> _But I forgot what I wrote..._
> 
> I agree with MünchnerFax, anyway...


 
I posted at 3.30 am so the computers are hungry at that time, in the morning  and ate it all !! you do have a great response very interesting. 

P.S Rule 56 no swearing


----------



## spooky doll

Io lo tradurrei  "sbruffone/buffone"
"He's such a show off" = " E' proprio uno sbruffone"


----------



## Phil9

Se non sbaglio, ho sentito spesso 'vantone' a Roma anni fa', ma ora non vedo quella parola nel vocabolario. Forse e' solo Romanaccio!


----------



## danalto

L'ho ritrovato! 
Abbiamo dimenticato *megalomane*, che per il mio contesto di oggi è perfetto!


----------



## rocamadour

danalto said:


> L'ho ritrovato!
> Abbiamo dimenticato *megalomane*, che per il mio contesto di oggi è perfetto!



Ciao Dani! )
Guarda il post #7 di Giannaclaudia...


----------



## danalto

rocamadour said:


> Ciao Dani! )
> Guarda il post #7 di Giannaclaudia...



Ops! 
Grazie...


----------



## MStraf

Non conosco il contesto di cui parli, ma il "megalomene" e' un'altra cosa, e' uno che ha manie di grandezza (ed e' usualmente una condizione patologica), mentre "show off" e' semplicemente il fare bella mostra di se', ossia il vantarsi.


----------



## kc1005

Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Are you showing off?"  Non ho ne la più pallida idea.  Molto spesso quando la gente viene a trovarci, comincia a ballare, buttarsi per terra e ride,...in sostanza fa le cose che non fa normalmente quando non c'è nessuno a casa nostra.  Grazie!


----------



## Danieloid

Stai dando spettacolo?
Dalle mie parti si dice anche, specialmente ai bambini:
Non fare la scenosa!


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...e posso usare le espressioni anche quando fa la brava?  Potrei essere sbagliata, ma mi sembra che "non fare la scenosa" sia qualcosa che le potrei dire nel negozio quando piange, che anche mi potrebbe essere utile.


----------



## Voce

Nel caso del negozio potresti usare una delle seguenti espressioni: "Non fare/Smettila di fare scenate", "Non fare/Smettila di fare scene", "Non fare/Smettila di fare i capricci".


----------



## Anja.Ann

kc1005 said:


> Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Are you showing off?" Non ho ne la più pallida idea. Molto spesso quando la gente viene a trovarci, comincia a ballare, buttarsi per terra e ride,...in sostanza fa le cose che non fa normalmente quando non c'è nessuno a casa nostra. Grazie!



Ciao Kc 

Potresti anche dirle: "Stai facendo l'esibizionista?"


----------



## gioelba

"spaccone / esibizionista", "sborone" . Il terzo sarebbe sicuramente il più usato nel gergo attuale giovanile, sanza dubbio, specialmente nel nord Italia.
Tra i ragazzi " show off !!"
sarebbe anche "come te la meni!", "come te la tiri!"
Ciao a tutti


----------



## kc1005

Quindi potrei dire a mia figlia di quasi due anni, "Fai la spaccone/ l'esibizionista /  la  sborone" quando "she is showing off" davanti a altri bambini?  E vorrei essere chiara che non fa la cattiva, soltanto è un po' sciocchina...Grazie...perché per qualche ragione ho ancora difficoltà quando voglio dirglielo!


----------



## Danieloid

kc1005 said:


> Quindi potrei dire a mia figlia di quasi due anni, "Fai la spaccone/ l'esibizionista /  la  sborone" quando "she is showing off" davanti a altri bambini?  E vorrei essere chiara che non fa la cattiva, soltanto è un po' sciocchina...Grazie...perché per qualche ragione ho ancora difficoltà quando voglio dirglielo!


 (!) "sborone" (!) è dialettale e volgare, da non usare assolutamente con i bambini! Come ho detto all'epoca, io con una bambina direi: "Non fare la scenosa/commediante!" che sono termini scherzosi adatti ai bambini. OT - A causa di qualche motivo non meglio identificato ho dei problemi nell'uso del forum, tra i quali l'uso degli emoticons, quindi non riesco a mettere i punti esclamativi di avvertimento. Ho cercato di rimediare con i punti esclamativi normali.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Quindi, se non voglio necessariamente che smetta di fare la scenosa/la commediante, potrei chiederle in tono scherzoso, "Stai facendo la scenosa/la commediante?"


----------



## Blackman

Ciao KC,
senza nulla togliere a ciò che hanno detto altri, io direi:
_
La smetti di metterti in mostra?
Ti stai mettendo in mostra!
_


kc1005 said:


> Grazie! Quindi, se non voglio necessariamente che smetta di fare la scenosa/la commediante, potrei chiederle in tono scherzoso, "Stai facendo la scenosa/la commediante?"


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Cosa vuol dire esattamente in inglese "La smetti di metterti in mostra"?


----------



## Blackman

_Can you please stop showing off?

_


kc1005 said:


> Grazie! Cosa vuol dire esattamente in inglese "La smetti di metterti in mostra"?


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...è ciò che ho pensato!  Volevo soltanto assicurarmene.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, KC.

Da noi diciamo anche: "Smettila di fare del cinema!".

Cari saluti. Stai facendo un gran buon lavoro.

GS


----------



## Bapu

Nel contesto descritto della bimba che cerca di attirare l'attenzione, io direi anche: stai facendo il pagliaccio.


----------



## gioelba

Bapu said:


> Nel contesto descritto della bimba che cerca di attirare l'attenzione, io direi anche: stai facendo il pagliaccio.




E' la migliore tra tutte, anche perchè richiama un'immagine facilmente identificabile per un bimbo.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie a tutti per tutte le risposte!  Mi sentiro' molto piu' confidente adesso quando lo diro' a mia figlia!  Un'altra domanda pero'...Dovrei cambiare "il pagliaccio" a "la pagliaccia" per dire "Fai la pagliaccia?" o non e' necessario?


----------



## Danieloid

kc1005 said:


> Grazie a tutti per tutte le risposte!  Mi sentiro' molto piu' confidente adesso quando lo diro' a mia figlia!  Un'altra domanda pero'...Dovrei cambiare "il pagliaccio" a "la pagliaccia" per dire "Fai la pagliaccia?" o non e' necessario?


  Non è necessario.  "confidente" is a false friend. In this situation you could say "tranquilla", "a mio agio". Ciao!  OT - Niente icone per le azioni nelle risposte. Non posso evidenziare, colorare, barrare il testo, non posso fare nulla…


----------



## gracekelly

danalto said:


> I just found *show off* used as a substantive.
> Is it commonly used?
> 
> Suggestions for the translation?
> *Spaccona* (she's a she... ) it's the only one 'till know, but it's too strong for the context...




che ne dici di *esibizionista*?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Grace  

Post #35 (me lo ricordo perché l'ho proposto anch'io)


----------

